# Punta logica de 3 estados.



## lewatoto (Feb 4, 2010)

Me dejaron el proyecto de fabricar una punta logica, busque en internet y las unicas que aparecian de 3 estados incluian uno pulsante y eso no lo nesecito todavia, el proyecto nesecita hacer lo siguiente:
1 led enciende cuando es 0 en la compuerta
1 led enciende cuando es 1 en la compuerta
1 led enciende cuando no esta concectada la compuerta
como veran las primeras 2 operaciones ya las hice pero la que me complica la existencia es la tercera, no se si alguien me heche una mano.
No tiene que llevar PIC'S, porque no se, en las especificaciones solo dice eso.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 5, 2010)

Hola lewatoto

Creo que el planteamiento de tu proyecto no es el correcto, Fijate en esta conclución por tus 3 frases:

"Si hay un o enciende, si hay un 1 enciende y desconectada enciende"

Así que el LED siempre está encendido. o nó es así ?

Por otra parte: Es el mismo LED y la misma compuerta ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 5, 2010)

lewatoto: Te adjunto la imagen del circuito.
Funciona asi: Si sensas un nivel TTL bajo o "0" se enciende el led verde.
Si sensas un nivel logico TTL alto ("1") se enciende el rojo.
Si la punta esta al aire (alta impedancia) ningun led opera. Entonces debes adicionar alguna compuerta logica para indicar, mediante un led, dicha condicion. Del esquema ignora la parte del decodificador/display 7 segmentos. Salu2.


----------



## tuimg (Feb 5, 2010)

aqu tienes una sonda de 3 estados
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/ptalogic/index.htm


----------



## lewatoto (Feb 5, 2010)

Son tres led, uno se encendera cuando la compuerta no este conectada a nada, otro led se encendera cuando la compuerta tenga un 0 y otro led se encendera cuando el led tenga un 1, son 3 led diferentes.



MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola lewatoto
> 
> Creo que el planteamiento de tu proyecto no es el correcto, Fijate en esta conclución por tus 3 frases:
> 
> ...




Son tres led, uno se encendera cuando la compuerta no este conectada a nada, otro led se encendera cuando la compuerta tenga un 0 y otro led se encendera cuando el led tenga un 1, son 3 led diferentes.


----------



## electroandres (Feb 5, 2010)

tuimg dijo:


> aqu tienes una sonda de 3 estados
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/ptalogic/index.htm


 a esta se le puede adicionar alguna que otra compuerta para poner un 3º led, por ejemplo: poner una and de dos entradas una a cada una de las salidas de los leds,haciendo que cuando los dos esten en 1 (led apagado) se prenda un 3º led que este conectado a la salida de la and... se me ocurre eso


----------



## lewatoto (Feb 7, 2010)

Gracias a todos por sus ideas ya logre hacer un diagrama que me funciona.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 7, 2010)

Hola.

Aquí tienes otra opción.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## janne (Nov 25, 2011)

lewatoto podrias poner el circuito que te funciono yo tengo el mismo problema que tu tenias con el tercer led y me uuuurge 
saludos =)


----------



## joedill (May 6, 2012)

No batallen chiquitos productos de la Fecundación!
Este está mas sencillo

Punta 0 - LED VERDE 1 - LED ROJO 0
Punta 1 - LED VERDE 0 - LED ROJO 1
Punta desconectada - LED VERDE (Casi cero)  - LED ROJO (Casi Cero) 








Jejeje Oing.   (Expresión del Cerdo Verde de Angry Birds!)


----------



## klementine (Jun 7, 2012)

necesito asesoria para agregarle a los diseños de la sonda digital que cuando las medicion hecha esta en la zona prohibida(ni 0 ni 1 logicos a la salida del display me indique  una O)  pense que quizas con un transistor que cuando apere en la zona activa(fijando el punto de operacion en un valor dentro de esta zona como mi Vc)  pero no se si alguien sepa otra manera de hacerlo..


----------

